# what is the difference between using vinyl & transfer paper?



## patopooh (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi. im very new to this. im actually doing this as a hobby and i have a couple of questions i need answered. i just purchased a secabo heat press and an Arthur 360 mm cutter 

what is the difference between using vinyl & transfer paper?
one difference that i know of is vinyl can only be used for one colour and with transfer paper you can print out the whole image , but are there any quality differences ..?
vi
what is the best transfer paper to use? both for coloured t shirts and white? and can i ordered it to Sweden?

i want to print my stuff on regular cotton fruit of the loom t shirt to begin with.


----------



## Theprintbar (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi mate, vinyl cutters are fantastic you can do all kinds of things with them. Such as flexifabric vinyl on sports singlets all the way to quality 'flock' prints on high end fashion. Transfer paper is not the best quality; although it is easy. It seems to fade and crack. The best form of transfers are dye sublimation t shirt printing. You print an image onto a transfer paper using special inks. When you use the heat press the inks permeate down into the fabric. They don't fade or crack on t shirts. Check it out.


----------



## patopooh (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for your replye i didnt think somebody would replye that fast i apreciate it. 

do you know were i can find more information about dye sublimation t shirt printing. for instance were i can buy this inc and what kind of paper and printer i should use. 
becuse im sencing that i wont be able to do it with my regular home printer?

do you know if there is a thread that explains everything you need to do and use when starting of. 

for instance all i want to do is put my logo on regular fruite of the loom cotton t shirt? and i want it to be there for as long as possible. 

another question if its not to much. if i have this arthur 360 mm cutter, what vinyl size should i purchase? 
cus i get confuse with the mm and also when its sais for instance. withd 50 cm lenght 3 m
or 10x15 yards. are they to big to put in my arthur 360mm cutter? 

thank you once again


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Check out this site. It will tell you what you want to know about sublimation.
What is sublimation imprinting & how do I start a photo gift business? - DyeTrans.com


----------

